# Waverly, NE - WTB Snoway mount for Colorado, Canyon



## HawkZ28 (Feb 6, 2016)

I am looking for a mounting kit for a Chevy Colorado or GMC Canyon for a sno-way 22 series. Part number 99100690.

Also, if anybody that is knowledgeable could let me know if I can just purchase the remote kit to run to the plow I would appreciate it as truck side wiring and remote was not inckuded. Could I get away with Pro Control II with the plug below? Looks to be a pro control II controller box based on snoway literature I downloaded.


----------



## khnitz (Aug 2, 2018)

From just that one picture, it's hard to tell what you're showing. If that is a 2-pin connector, then that may just be the battery power wiring to the plow...though the connector looks a little small. Does your plow have lights? This may be the connector to the vehicle lighting adapter?

I repaired an HTD Snoway this past year to use for our driveway. I wound up replacing the receiver and controller on ours - I upgraded to a wireless Pro Control II setup and was happy with it. The setup isn't cheap, so I waited for a 15% of at *bay coupon to arrive in my email and then ordered the kit.

As for the mount, check cra!gsl!st and FB Marketplace - it may take a while to come across a used mount, and then you may need to buy the necessary bolts.

These are the steps I took to get ours up and running - I was happy with how it worked for us this winter. I saved a lot of hours vs. just having the snowblowers to use to clear our 300'+ of driveway in the past.


----------

